# Ford Fusion



## dall08fan

Has anyone installed Sirius in the Ford Fusion? I would love to get Sirius for my car, but do not want to buy a whole new stereo system or go the FM Modulator route. Is there anyway to install it directly to the factory radio. I have the SE model by way. It has a Aux button, but I cannot be sure that there really is a Aux input on the radio.


----------



## evil

Go to your local Tweeter store and ask them, the dudes in the back have always helped me out.


----------



## dall08fan

Unfortunately i have no Tweeter store in my city.


----------



## Workindood

There are some "gizmos" that will attach to your CD input that you can jack in your Sat-Radio.


Something along the lines of this: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-oRwySmm...7450&I=581DFF2 


I myself have an AUX jack in my 07 Camry LE that works great for iPods and Sat-Radios. I hooked up my sportster replay to it....wonderful.


----------



## dall08fan

Well i am not completely sure that i have a aux input in the back of the stereo. There is a button for aux, but that could just be a standard button for the stereo. I doubt there is a cd input on the stereo since it has a 6 disc changer in the unit itself.


----------



## ziggy4212

unfortunatly at this time there is no aux input adaptor avilable for your vehicle here is a pic of the back of the radio and it dose not have an aux in keep checking with usa spec and terk they are the 2 companies that make the aux input adaptor http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...2/06fusion.jpg


----------



## dall08fan

I wonder why they even put a Aux button on the stereo if there really is not a Aux input on the stereo. I guess I might go the fm modulator route or buy a whole new stereo. Really hate to lose the stereo controls on my steering wheel though.


----------



## ziggy4212

the aux is used in conjuntion with aftermarket adaptors via the cd changer input thats why the button is there i would say within a couple weeks usa spec will have an adaptor to just that you can check at http://usaspec.com/ there site appears to be down right now but check back they will have it.


----------



## ziggy4212

you can still use steering wheel controls with after market decks but it has to have a remote with it all you need to do that is an adaptor called the s-wix http://www.crutchfield.com/S-pRdHkt8...swix&i=127SWIX it works with pretty much anything


----------



## dall08fan

Is there anyway to find the specs of the factory stereo and speakers? Like watts, etc.


----------



## mdfuller

I just got Sirius installed in the Ford 500 with navigation. It took an act of the man upstairs to finally get someone at any Ford dealership that had a clue. The part number I used is 6L3T-18C963-AE. It says this part is for a 2006 F150, but it works great in my car. I think there is one box that works with all the radios (all made by Pioneer). Now I have a 'SR' tab on my touchscreen nav system. It is awesome. I am willing to bet this same part would work in the Fusion. Only drawback was price - $650 installed.


----------



## quadmasta

*ziggy*, if that is the back of his radio, the plug on the left is for an auxillary input. The long thin plug on the right takes care of power, speakers, and steering wheel controls. That looks to me like the 04-up Ford wiring harness so he should be able to use the same aux input adapters that F150s and the SUVs use. Got a pic of the front of the radio?


----------



## celltechy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadmasta* /forum/post/0
> 
> *ziggy*, if that is the back of his radio, the plug on the left is for an auxillary input. The long thin plug on the right takes care of power, speakers, and steering wheel controls. That looks to me like the 04-up Ford wiring harness so he should be able to use the same aux input adapters that F150s and the SUVs use. Got a pic of the front of the radio?




I have a ford fusion SE. I want to get IN dash navigation/siruis or XM. Its hard to find one that will fit that is aftermarket. I can always get a trim kit. What if I were to buy one for the Ford 500? I am pretty sure that would be more prone to work than an eclipse or pioneer aftermarket. The one that is factory installed would probably run smoother than any other one, am I correct in my assumptions? Does anyone know where I could actually get the part (ford 500 navigation system)


----------



## akabigT

I called a Ford dealer here in Michigan and talked to someone who knows a lot about installing Sirius in Fords. I was hoping to get an aux adaptor for the (non-audiophile) 6 disc unit in a Fusion SE to use both for a separate Sirius unit as well as an ipod... but they do not exist. He said that Ford has been promising since Jan. to provide an aftermarket Sirius unit, but it hasn't appeared. The unit would actually replace part of the back of the setero and have to be programmed. Apparently the stereo would have to be reprogrammed with some $7,854 part. It may be the case that the Aux botton is not activated without programming. I guess that the Fusion stereo unit is a Delphi unit as opposed to a Visteon unit in other Fords and they are slow. More surprising than anything else is that the guy said that in some cases (depending on the options you have) the air bag is actually looped through the stereo!!!!! So, you may get a suprise if you install aftermarket radios. WTF? I guess instead of working with people to have aftermarket stuff, they are saying, hey, forget you. This all kind of makes me mad, especially since they announced that the 2007 model will ahve aux inputs... and fog lights, as standard. The bottom line is that FM modulation is easiest, and otherwise I should have bought another brand.


----------



## lateforwork

It may be cheaper just to get the system installed. I had paid for two less than great solutions and wound up giving up. But it may be worht it if everything isn't too expensive.


----------



## petergriffen

anyone ever do this...i really want factory sirius in my fusion


----------



## phireknight

Anyone know if there is an aux input for the 07 fusion se? I dont have sat radio if that makes a difference. I'm trying to find a way to connect my ipod to my deck without using a fm transmitter.


----------



## enormus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phireknight* /forum/post/13029247
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is an aux input for the 07 fusion se? I dont have sat radio if that makes a difference. I'm trying to find a way to connect my ipod to my deck without using a fm transmitter.



Ford sels an OEM part that works with the stock head unit:


TripTunes Advanced Wiring Harness

Part Number: 7R3Z-14A411-AC

MSRP: $50.00


There may be cheaper after-market options, but $50 doesn't seem abd at all for integration with the headunit display and steering wheel controls.

http://www.fordaccessoriesstore.com/fas/b2c/catalog.asp


----------



## Otla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phireknight* /forum/post/13029247
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is an aux input for the 07 fusion se? I dont have sat radio if that makes a difference. I'm trying to find a way to connect my ipod to my deck without using a fm transmitter.




The Aux input is in the bottom of the armrest.

Open deepest part of armrest and it is on the front of the compartment.

Hope this helps!


----------



## svttech76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akabigT* /forum/post/8073906
> 
> 
> I called a Ford dealer here in Michigan and talked to someone who knows a lot about installing Sirius in Fords. I was hoping to get an aux adaptor for the (non-audiophile) 6 disc unit in a Fusion SE to use both for a separate Sirius unit as well as an ipod... but they do not exist. He said that Ford has been promising since Jan. to provide an aftermarket Sirius unit, but it hasn't appeared. The unit would actually replace part of the back of the setero and have to be programmed. Apparently the stereo would have to be reprogrammed with some $7,854 part. It may be the case that the Aux botton is not activated without programming. I guess that the Fusion stereo unit is a Delphi unit as opposed to a Visteon unit in other Fords and they are slow. More surprising than anything else is that the guy said that in some cases (depending on the options you have) the air bag is actually looped through the stereo!!!!! So, you may get a suprise if you install aftermarket radios. WTF? I guess instead of working with people to have aftermarket stuff, they are saying, hey, forget you. This all kind of makes me mad, especially since they announced that the 2007 model will ahve aux inputs... and fog lights, as standard. The bottom line is that FM modulation is easiest, and otherwise I should have bought another brand.




the guy you spoke with at the dealer was either kidding with you or he does not have a clue..


I work for Ford as a FSE can you PM me what dealer this was and who told you that load of bull...


I am going to try and clear up this mess that this guy told you..


the 2007 fusion has the jack in the center console it's under the armrest lid


the 2006 fusion had the AUX button but no jack..


The 7k plus part is a IDS scan tool, that is not a part it's a dealer owned scan tool that they must have.. either way this has nothing to do with programing..


Also I want to make it clear to anybody reading this the radio and airbag system are not related in anyway... The guy who told akabig this is a fool. If needed I will post the wiring diagrams for the airbag and audio systems to prove it..


BTW you can wire in a aux jack and there is aftermarket compaines that sell both xm and sirius hardwired kits for your car, only problem is some of the earlier headunits will not work with it..


----------



## turtleseed

I have gone to 2 different ford dealerships here in PA. No one knows what components i need to turn my stereo into sirrius. I have a 2007 fusion. reading the threads above, shows it is available, but no one knows how to do it. I have the regular CD stereo with the aux and the MP3 jack in the console. I want to add Sirrius to the existing head unit and still have the MP3 capabilities. Why does ford not know how to do it? Circuit City and Best Buy are equally lost. Does anyone have a part number, or some amplifying info? Why do the other units on the lot work when they are the same radio?


Thanks


----------

